# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Hair Replacement for $$159??

## lepke

What's the average cost for a hair system? I see there is a place nearby me selling them for 159? Are these any good?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I don't know much about hair systems, but I would say a good hair system is going to run you at least a few hundred bucks.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I think a really good one, placed by a professional, costs like $1,000?

----------


## Buster

Judging by that price I'd assume that it's either a really bad looking hair system, or it's one of those deals where the system can be had for $159, but you need to pay for extras. They just use the price, in otherwords, to get you in the door. It's like when I was a kid and I'd go to buy glasses and they'd say I could get the lenses for $99, but the frames would cost an extra $100. Obviously the lenses without the frames are useless.

----------


## xhippie

It pays to shop around.  Investigate the websites.  If you are cleaver with your hands you can make an inexpensive stock hairpiece look like a million.  You don't have to go to the fancy salon and pay $1,000.00.

----------


## fred970

My father spend about 700 euros every 6 months on a new hair piece. But he performs all the maintenance work himself. If you want to go to a salon for the maintenance, double that price.

----------


## grincher

> I think a really good one, placed by a professional, costs like $1,000?


 
way too much. there is no difficult in quality once you get real human hair and a good base. The rest of it are salon costs and greedy profit.

----------

